# Generic Android head units from overseas?



## toucansam (Aug 7, 2020)

Are the Chicom double-DIN touch-screen Android source units from amazon worth a look? There aren't any recognizable (to me) car audio brands, and I have no idea what to look for. 

My last aftermarket deck was a CD player from the late 90s......


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The only good things I've read about comes from Joying.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I've purchased two different Android head-units (an "Eonon" and another brand that I can't remember right now) - and they were both crap. The functionality seems nice at first, but I realized that I really don't need a full Android OS in the car - and it just causes functionality-related issues. For example, something as simple as having the unit resuming playback of local or online-based music when you get back in the car just isn't there. So if you stop at the gas station, when you get back into your car, the unit won't just resume playback on it's on. You have to start getting into all sorts of hack'ish work-arounds to get something as simple and basic as that to work. Without custom ROMs, the unit kills all applications when the unit goes to sleep - so you have to restart any apps everytime you get in the car. Lots of little stuff like that. 

The line-level outputs were horrible.

There were all sorts of noise-related issues. Weird electronic-type noises from the speakers when wifi was in use. Noises when you tried to use the dashcam that was made specifically for the unit by the same manufacturer (Eonon). Washed out screens. Bluetooth that didn't work right if the temperature got below freezing (was a known hardware issue). etc...

I've never tried a Joying - so can't comment on that.

Now that AndroidAuto is on everything and more mature, I wouldn't mess with them.


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a Volsmart Android HU in my truck. It's a bit older, it's a px5 head unit, px6 is the current new ones and apparently a large upgrade, and the units themselves are big upgrades, so take this with the understanding that new ones are much better. 

I've had no real issues with it, but a lot of annoyances. The bezel for the screen for instance, the screen itself is recessed by like, 7mm, and so the top part of the screen I can't see. The bluetooth integration is functional, but lackluster. When I get phone calls, the ringing continues to play through the a2dp input, and I have to reset the unit. Really annoying. Sound is fine, usability is good, and android works good in a car, but I rarely use it as more than just a radio. I wish the screen was a little brighter. 

The new stuff out there is WAY better than mine. In every way. It's worth noting that these units are basically different implementations of the same stuff. So your level of support will depend on who you get stuff from. I'd buy from joying or daisaita.


----------



## Hoozel (Jul 15, 2021)

jtrosky said:


> I've purchased two different Android head-units (an "Eonon" and another brand that I can't remember right now) - and they were both crap. The functionality seems nice at first, but I realized that I really don't need a full Android OS in the car - and it just causes functionality-related issues. For example, something as simple as having the unit resuming playback of local or online-based music when you get back in the car just isn't there. So if you stop at the gas station, when you get back into your car, the unit won't just resume playback on it's on. You have to start getting into all sorts of hack'ish work-arounds to get something as simple and basic as that to work. Without custom ROMs, the unit kills all applications when the unit goes to sleep - so you have to restart any apps everytime you get in the car. Lots of little stuff like that.
> 
> The line-level outputs were horrible.
> 
> ...


I can back all this up with mine as well. Line outputs are so patheticall weak. Lots of noise. And clip at way too low a volume.

joying was better for me. I ended up using digital to my old Alpine processor. Was great….. BUT.

pulled the trigger on a new one by TEYES. Has an OLED screen. And really good sound. Way better then the Joying.
I will be ordering another TEYES CC3 shortly for my Nissan as well and Helix setup. As that Tesla style screen is garbage audio !


----------



## Zero_530 (7 mo ago)

i purchased an Atoto brand double din unit and it is great. it does soooo many different things its amazing. Sound quality is great. No weird alternator hums or electronic sounds come from it. I use amps and not the speaker level outs though. The only thing that I don't like and i think is really odd is that the amp turn on lead remains active for 5 min after i shut off my car. I really don't like this as my amps all stay on for 5 mins after getting out of vehicle. Sometimes i get back into and start my car before 5 minutes has elapsed and I'm greeted with a very loud thump/pop from my subs and speakers.


----------

